# Would this be spyware?



## Black Panther (Dec 13, 2009)

I keep getting this 'flat belly' advert on most sites I visit (not TPU).







Like the one where I took the screenshot: http://portablenorthpole.tv/home Do you get the same advert on the right?


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 13, 2009)

No flat belly for me ...I get this...








Run malewarebytes and then try that site again ...probably picking up some cookie crapbecuase its the same flatbelly thingy.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol I get the flat belly even here:
http://www.lotsofjokes.com/
Scroll down, bottom right...
I'm gonna start dreaming about fat women if this keeps going on!


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 13, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Lol I get the flat belly even here:
> http://www.lotsofjokes.com/
> Scroll down, bottom right...
> I'm gonna start dreaming about fat women if this keeps going on!



Run malewarebytes and then try that site again


----------



## human_error (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been seeing a lot of the "flat belly" and "white teeth" adverts on tons of sites recently - i do a sweep every week and havn't seen anything on my machine which leads me to believe there's adware or malware on it, especially since the adverts are in the correct places on the webpages.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 13, 2009)

I get that on a few sites, its quite annoying. I wish those hot half naked models saying "Come now milord.." would come back! God I love ads!


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 13, 2009)

This what I get using Firefox with NoScript and AdBlock.

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/PNPadscreenshot.jpg


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 13, 2009)

It's not spyware. I'm geting the same crap on test system that i'm assembling for a friend.
AdBlock saves. Gotta hate the ads lol. It's a targeted ad. That's why others aren't getting what you're getting


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm afflicted with the 'fat lady' on both desktop and laptop. Just scanned desktop with malwarebytes and it found nothing.



> Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.42
> Database version: 3355
> Windows 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2
> Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18865
> ...





RejZoR said:


> It's not spyware. I'm geting the same crap on test system that i'm assembling for a friend.
> AdBlock saves. Gotta hate the ads lol. It's a targeted ad. That's why others aren't getting what you're getting



Ads work through some type of spyware though.
That's why I get the fat lady and no one else gets it, but gets something else in return...
I think my mistake was that I once clicked on it by error, the > sign tricked me thinking I was going to the next page of a site... 


(On the other hand, laptop found some 'infections' through malwarebytes, but they surely aren't fatlady-related since it didn't find them on my equally afflicted desktop)


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2009)

It's probably a tracking cookie. Empty your cookies.


----------



## Bundy (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree it sounds like a tracking cookie. The advertisers seem to think you are female and potentially interested in a flatter belly.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 13, 2009)

I was also getting the fat lady in IE8 where i don't have any ad blocking. In Firefox i don't get any ads anyway hehe


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 13, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> I was also getting the fat lady in IE8 where i don't have any ad blocking. In Firefox i don't get any ads anyway hehe



+1 for Firefox.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 13, 2009)

meh . . . screw FF.  


OP - more than likely a cookie as Wile E pointed out . . . empty your cookies and temp internet storage, close out your browser are reload the site(s) . . . you'll prob end up with a different ad.

Or crank out the ad blocker . . .


----------



## qubit (Dec 13, 2009)

No ads for me: Firefox with Adblock Plus & Flashblock plugins. This is the number one reason I use Firefox and these two plugins alone transform the browsing experience from an annoyance-infested experience to a pleasant one. No more ads I don't wanna see. Ever. 

If you haven't tried this yet, you owe it to yourself to give this a go. It quite literally costs you nothing.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 14, 2009)

I am using FF on the desktop.

I'll get Adblock....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> It's probably a tracking cookie. Empty your cookies.



I agree. Time to run CCleaner.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. Time to run CCleaner.



Done that before I started this thread... 

Installed Adblock.
Well, alone it isn't working on FF...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Done that before I started this thread...
> 
> Installed Adblock.
> Well, alone it isn't working on FF...



Tis' odd indeed.


----------



## qubit (Dec 14, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Done that before I started this thread...
> 
> Installed Adblock.
> Well, alone it isn't working on FF...



You need Flashblock too. Together, you won't see any ads. It's awesome.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 14, 2009)

NoScript works!

Uhhh, great but it makes me unable to click on the emoticons.... 
I gotta do some configurations...
OK done TPU as an exception now it's all fine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

Have you tried running spybot?  works great for me and it's free 


Link


----------



## qubit (Dec 14, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> NoScript works!
> 
> Uhhh, great but it makes me unable to click on the emoticons....
> I gotta do some configurations...
> OK done TPU as an exception now it's all fine



Try turning off NoScript for now and just using AdBlock _Plus_ and Flashblock. Turn it back on once you've seen how effective they are.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 14, 2009)

holy crap, i didnt realize the internet still had adds and popups, I just use kaspery which has banner blocker and popup blocker with Ad block plus and no script, never ever see anything


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 14, 2009)

IP reverse DNS lookup: 84.127.12.68 = <<eu.malta.panther.bedroom>>
That's not spyware, it's a spycam!

Panther, just

1./ dont stand in front of your laptop wearing only your undies
2./ turn off the laptop's inbuilt webcam

Problem solved!  LOL


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 14, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091213/Capture059.jpg
> IP reverse DNS lookup: 84.127.12.68 = <<eu.malta.panther.bedroom>>
> That's not spyware, it's a spycam!
> 
> ...



harshness lemon HAHAHAH


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 14, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> harshness lemon HAHAHAH


Ah, no. Panther is pretty cool, and she likes a good laugh.


----------

